# need help with mfsBSD



## oz42 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a headless Linux box somewhere out there and I am trying to install FreBSD with mfsBSD 2.1.

It failed, so I tried it with a non-headless Linux machine. Result:

- it does not boot and says no /boot/loader
- it boots, but the IP address is not set, no matter if I set the IP address in loader.conf, rc.conf or interfaces.conf

I tried 9.2-RELEASE i386 and 10.0-RELEASE amd64.

Any ideas, anyone?

Olaf


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 2, 2014)

Is this one of the mfsBSD images, or one you made yourself?


----------



## oz42 (Apr 2, 2014)

I made one myself. Right now, I had deleted the directory and extracted mfsBSD again and used only the settings from interfaces.conf:

```
ifconfig_eth0_mac="00:00:00:00:00:00"
ifconfig_eth0="inet 10.2.8.2/24"
```

The test machine boots fine now, but the interface does not get the configured IP address. Instead, the machine tries to get a DHCP lease although I have set mfsbsd.autodhcp="NO" in loader.conf.


----------

